# Locals only?



## patman2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there a way to get just local channels either from Dish or from some other source? We live in an area where we only get 3 of the 6 network signals over the air. I can live without the others, but if there were a cheap way to get them, I'd be interested. The lowest priced Dish package that includes locals is still $19.99 per month. For that amount, I'd rather get SlingTV, but I don't think any local channels are included.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might check your local cable company see if they have a "Lifeline" tier of service. But Dish (and probably DirectV as well) do not offer such a package.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can receive your locals via OTA and that's all you want, why even bother with satellite? Install an outside HD suited for your locals and you're all set.


----------



## patman2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can only get a few locals OTA - there's a mountain in the way. We already have the satellite and are seriously considering canceling altogether. There are lots of channels and precious little worth watching. Am experimenting now with Roku and looking at Netflix. Giving up a few local channels is not a deal-breaker, but I thought it would be at least worth investigating.
OT: Anybody remember when Dish had that plan that let you choose any 10 channels for some low monthly amount?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DISH used to offer an OTA only plan. You would need to ask DISH if they still do.

Lifeline cable is usually a better deal if it is available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

patman2 said:


> OT: Anybody remember when Dish had that plan that let you choose any 10 channels for some low monthly amount?


Echostar may have, but I kind of doubt that DISH offered a pick 10.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Echostar may have, but I kind of doubt that DISH offered a pick 10.


The DISH Network DBS system had a pick your own channels package ... but it was a long time ago.

I'd be surprised if DISH had a "locals only" package for less than $19.99 ... and at that level it is a buy your own equipment deal. The 40 channel "Welcome Pack" is a decent deal for $19.99.


----------



## patman2 (Oct 26, 2007)

harsh said:


> Echostar may have, but I kind of doubt that DISH offered a pick 10.


Well, we started with Dish in April of 1998 and had that pick 10 option for a year or two until finally switching to America's Top 40.

Dish does not have a "locals only package". The Welcome Pack is the lowest one but not worth $19.99 per month just to pick up a few extra local channels. The other channels in the offering are of no interest.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you want some of the OTA networks, but not your specific local channels, you might look into FTA satellite. Free after the equipment purchase and install. Many network affiliates are available from different cities. Then look at the web for some of the network programming since some of them are streaming their content now.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have not already you can go to www.antennaweb.org or www.tvfool.com enter your address to see if maybe you can receive OTA channels with a different antenna,maybe a more powerful antenna,or a signal amplifier may help.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Dish has the "Welcome Pak" to which I subscribe. It is not found on the Dish website - you have to call. It consists of locals and a few other channels. I have it only to keep the one who must be obeyed happy.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Dish has the "Welcome Pak" to which I subscribe. It is not found on the Dish website - you have to call. It consists of locals and a few other channels. I have it only to keep the one who must be obeyed happy.


Read post #8


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you want those three network broadcasts, you are going to have to pay one way or another. Dish's $19.99 (plus receiver fees) is probably the cheapest route. Premium streaming services that give you live network TV have fees and an internet service that has data limits that allow a lot of HD streaming will likely add cost.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

No receiver fees if one 211 receiver is used. $19.99 plus tax, that's it. That Gets you locals in HD and a few other channels in SD.(Free previews are in HD) For no ongoing DVR fees add a hard drive, pay a one time $40 fee and you have a DVR. There is no better deal anywhere.


----------

